
Academic Digital Research Services Startup Colwiz Joins Taylor and Francis Group - rifaqat
http://newsroom.taylorandfrancisgroup.com/news/press-release/academic-digital-research-services-start-up-colwiz-joins-taylor-francis
======
rifaqat
[https://twitter.com/OxUInnovation/status/869577262139658240](https://twitter.com/OxUInnovation/status/869577262139658240)

------
rifaqat
[https://twitter.com/SecNewsBot/status/869745946950856704](https://twitter.com/SecNewsBot/status/869745946950856704)

